# Take It From The Pros - Post Your Your Favourite Music Producers & Engineers



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

GC member YaReMi posted on the Canadian Corner forum that the London Music Club is closing. I had been at many events at LMC and open mic nights/jams,... always a good vibe going on.

This sad news tweaked my memory that I had taken some video at LMC during the 2017 Jack Richardson London Music Awards. It was on April 8, 2017 when LMC hosted some of the events going on during the week long awards including the following video when legendary Canadian record producer Bob Ezrin along with other music industry producers and engineers on the panel discussed their experiences and gave their advice.

For those who are unfamiliar with Jack Richardson, Bob Ezrin and Garth Richardson(Jack's son), they are a few of the top Canadian record producers/audio engineers all having an impressive long list of producing records for top acts worldwide. In the following video Bob Ezrin explains how he got his start in the music business due to Jack Richardson giving him the opportunity to produce Alice Cooper during the 1970's ,... the story is quite funny and worth a listen.

I had the opportunity to attend a three year college course years ago where Jack Richardson was teaching Music Production and audio Engineering. He was a wealth of knowledge and often brought in guest speakers such as Bob Ezrin, Phil Ramone, David Green. I spoke with Bob Ezrin on a couple occasions and he is still extremely energetic and passionate about the producing and recording process and always willing to answer questions to help any individual along with their career or passion. He and Garth Richardson run the Nimbus School Of Recording & Media in Vancouver,BC - Nimbus School of Recording & Media

Bob Ezrin - 2017 Jack Richardson London Music Awards:






Bob Ezrin's partial resume:

2Cellos: _In2ition_ (2013) – producer and mixer
Thirty Seconds to Mars: _30 Seconds to Mars_ (2002) – producer
Aerosmith: _Get Your Wings_ (1974) – executive producer
Alice Cooper
_Love It to Death_ (1971) – producer, co-writer, and mixer
_Killer_ (1971) – producer, co-writer, and mixer
_School's Out_ (1972) – producer, co-writer, and mixer
_Billion Dollar Babies_ (1973) – producer, co-writer, and mixer
_Welcome to My Nightmare_ (1975) – producer, co-writer, and mixer
_Alice Cooper Goes to Hell_ (1976) – producer, keyboardist, co-writer, and mixer
_Lace and Whiskey_ (1977) – producer, co-writer, and mixer
_The Alice Cooper Show_ (1977) – producer, co-writer, and mixer
_DaDa_ (1983) – producer, co-writer, and mixer
_Brutal Planet_ (2000) – executive producer
_Dragontown_ (2001) – executive producer
_Old School_ box set (2011) – project producer
_Welcome 2 My Nightmare_ (2011) – producer, co-writer, and mixer
_Paranormal_ (2017) – producer, composer, and mixer
_Detroit Stories_ (2021) – producer, composer, and mixer

Army of Anyone: _Army of Anyone_ (2006) – producer and mixer
The Babys: _The Babys_ (1977) – co-producer with Brian Christian and mixer
Balloonatic: My Underworld, Five Cent Beer (2003) - Producer and mixer
Berlin: "Count Three and Pray" (1986) – producer and mixer
Robin Black: _Instant Classic_ (2005) – co-producer with Gggarth and mixer
Andrea Bocelli
_Sì_ (2018) – producer and writer

Bonham: _The Disregard of Timekeeping_ (1989) – producer and mixer
The Canadian Tenors
"Hallelujah" (2010), from the album _The Perfect Gift_ – producer and mixer
"Forever Young" (2012), from the album _Lead with Your Heart_ – producer and mixer
"World Stand Still" - (2012), from the album _Lead with Your Heart_ – vocal producer and mixer

Catherine Wheel: _Adam and Eve_ (1997) – co-producer with Gggarth
Christian Kane: _The House Rules_ (2010) – co-producer with Jimmie Lee Sloas and mixer
Tim Curry: _Read My Lips_ (1978) – producer and mixer
The Darkness: _Hot Cakes_ (2012) – mixer and co-producer on one song ("Every Inch of You")
Deep Purple
_Now What?!_ (2013) – producer, mixer and composer
_Infinite_ (2017) – producer, mixer and composer
_Whoosh!_ (2020) – producer, mixing, percussion, backing vocals

Deftones: _Saturday Night Wrist_ (2006) – producer
Dr. John: _Hollywood Be Thy Name_ (1975) – producer and mixer
Escape from Earth: _Three Seconds East_ (2004) – producer and mixer
Fefe Dobson: _Joy_ (2010) – producer and mixer
Flo and Eddie: _Flo and Eddie_ (1973) – producer and mixer
Peter Gabriel
_Peter Gabriel (I)_ (1977) – producer and mixer
"That'll Do" (1998) (title track from the film _Babe: Pig in the City_) – producer
_Scratch My Back_ (2010) – co-producer with Peter Gabriel

David Gilmour: _About Face_ (1984) – co-producer with David Gilmour
Hanggai
_Horse of Color_ (2016) - co-producer and mixer
_Homeland_ (2017) - producer

Hanoi Rocks: _Two Steps from the Move_ (1984) – producer and mixer
Héroes del Silencio: _Avalancha_ (1995) – producer
Hollywood Vampires: _Hollywood Vampires_ (2015) - producer and mixer
Steve Hunter: _Swept Away_ (1978) – producer and mixer
Hurricane: _Over the Edge_ (1988) – co-producer with Mike Clink
Jane's Addiction: _Strays_ (2003) – co-producer with Brian Virtue
The Jayhawks: _Smile_ (2000) – producer
K'naan: _Alone_ – _single_ (2013) – co-writer, mixer, and co-producer with will.i.am (The Black Eyed Peas))
Kansas: _In the Spirit of Things_ (1988) – producer and mixer
The Kings
_The Kings Are Here_ (1980) – producer and mixer
_Amazon Beach_ (1981) – producer and mixer

Kiss
_Destroyer_ (1976) – producer and mixer
_Music from "The Elder"_ (1981) – producer and mixer
_Revenge_ (1992) – producer
_Destroyer: Resurrected_ (2012) – producer and mixer

Kristin Chenoweth: _Some Lessons Learned_ (2011) – producer, mixer, and co-writer
Kula Shaker: _Peasants, Pigs & Astronauts_ (1999) – producer
Julian Lennon: _Help Yourself_ (1991) – producer
Lucius: _Good Grief_ (2016) – co-producer with Shawn Everett and Lucius
Murray McLauchlan: _Storm Warning_ (1981) – producer and mixer
Nils Lofgren: _Nils_ (1979) – producer and mixer
Nine Inch Nails: _The Fragile_ (1999) – album sequencing ("I'd never examined what I was actually saying with these 20-something songs," Trent Reznor observed. "Then I realised it could be looked at as two acts. I see Ezrin as he's leaving my studio and I say, 'Bob, you did it, man!' and he says, 'Yeah, I know – I got a flight to catch.' We hugged each other and that was it."[56]
Geoffrey Oryema: _Beat the Border_ (1993) – co-producer with Richard Blair and David Bottrill
Orchestra di Piazza Vittorio: _album_ (2007) – producer and mixer
Phish:
_Fuego_ (2014) – producer, mixer
_Big Boat_ (2016) – producer, mixer

Pink Floyd
_The Wall_ (1979) – co-producer with David Gilmour and Roger Waters
_A Momentary Lapse of Reason_ (1987) co-producer with David Gilmour
_The Division Bell_ (1994) – co-producer with David Gilmour
_The Endless River_ (2014) – bass guitar

Trevor Rabin: _Can't Look Away_ (1989) – producer
Lou Reed: _Berlin_ (1973) – producer and mixer
Johnny Reid
_A Christmas Gift To You_ (2013) - producer and mixer
_A Christmas Gift To You Platinum Edition_ (2014) - producer and mixer
_Revival_ (2017) - co-producer, composer and mixer
_What Love Is All About_ (2015) - producer and mixer

Rod Stewart: _Every Beat of My Heart_ (1986) – producer
Soundtrack
_Babe: Pig in the City – Music from and Inspired by the Motion Picture_ (1998)
_Heavy Metal 2000_ (1999)

Taylor Swift: _Speak Now World Tour Live_ (2011) – mixer for both the CD and DVD
Téléphone: _Dure Limite_ (1982) – producer and mixer
The Tenors: "Who Wants to Live Forever" from Under One Sky (2015) - producer, arranger and mixer
The Tenors feat. Johnny Reid: "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen" (2017) - producer and mixer
The Throbs: _The Language of Thieves and Vagabonds_ (1991) – co-producer with Richard Wagner and Brian Christian
U2: _U2 at the BBC_ (2017) – producer
U2 and Green Day: live recording of "The Saints Are Coming" (2006)
Ursa Major: _[Ursa Major]_ (1972) – producer and mixer
Villebillies: "Greatest Moment" single (2006) – producer and mixer
Vow Wow: _Mountain Top_ (1990) – co-producer with Brian Christian, mixer, and co-writer
Richard Wagner: _Richard Wagner_ (1978) – producer and mixer
Young Artists for Haiti: "Wavin' Flag" single (2010) – producer


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's another great interview with Bob Ezrin from the CBC 'q' show as he discusses his career and artists he has worked with including the making of 'Pink Floyd - The Wall'.

"Because the tools have been democratized and imminently affordable now,... the good news is anyone can make a record and the bad news is,... anyone can make a record." - *Bob Ezrin*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

While I'm not familiar with Ezrin's story in detail, I'm a huge fan of some of his work.

I LOVED most of the Alice Cooper Band albums and he somehow managed to turn even Kiss into a polished product with Destroyer.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Sometimes I just wish Tom Power would shutup. Thumbs up on Ezrin though, thanks for that!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Bob Ezrin and Roger Glover of Deep Purple discuss their latest studio album creation 'Whoosh' that was released in 2020. For all you gear heads notice all that luscious high end analog gear that is racked along with the analog console,... the big boy stuff that never goes out of style. The band is sounding pretty good considering 51 years of making music,... Steve Morse is still playing at a level he was with Kansas and Dixie Dregs.






Took my son at age 15 to his first rock concert in 2005 to see Deep Purple at the John Labatt Centre in London. We were 4 rows back on the floor and on Roger Glover's side of the stage,... holy-shit was his stage volume loud! Don't know how he can stand in front of his bass rig with that volume. After the show we had passes to the Green Room and met the entire band along with April Wine who were the opening act. The members from both bands were fantastic and took the time to have short conversations with everyone.

Roger Glover is an incredibly funny guy who I think could do stand up comedy. During the conversation with him my son mentioned to Roger that we were seated on his side of the stage during the show and Roger responded by saying,... "Well then,... what you heard tonight was mostly me", then he laughed with a big grin. Steve Morse was an extremely friendly and humble individual. We talked for about ten minutes about music and recording. He asked my son if he played guitar which he responded yes to. Then he went on to say that he also had a son about the same age who also played guitar and that he tried to teach and show him how to get around on the instrument but that his son would say to him things like,..." dad, you know,... music and guitar playing is different today and I want to learn the new suff from young players". Steve had this big smile while telling the story and when he was done I laughed out loud a bit and said,..."isn't that always the way". I would jump at the chance for a lesson from him ,lol.

Funny, during the 70's I was listening to Deep Purple albums and going to their concerts dreaming of being a rock star or even getting the chance to meet band members,... then my son at age 15 meets some of my teenage rock hero's at his very first concert.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Canadian record producer Jack Richardson talks about his 'Nimbus Nine' studio in Toronto, how it came to be and all the great bands he recorded there. Bob Ezrin recorded a portion of Pink Floyd's the wall there including most of the guitar overdubs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Midnight Rider said:


> Canadian record producer Jack Richardson talks about his 'Nimbus Nine' studio in Toronto, how it came to be and all the great bands he recorded there. Bob Ezrin recorded a portion of Pink Floyd's the wall there including most of the guitar overdubs.


I recorded an EP at Nimbus 9 many years ago. Walking in there and seeing those gold records on the wall and realizing how many famous tracks were recorded there was not lost on me.

We had Bill King on piano, Ben Mink on violin. As I recall, they provided a Fender 4 X 12 (super reverb I think).

It was a memorable experience.


----------

